# Sodium Nitrate 50 lbs, ships to U.S.A. / Canada



## rusty (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## carcrossguy (Feb 1, 2011)

5055 available. I think canada customs would be more strict than anybody about this.


----------



## rusty (Feb 1, 2011)

carcrossguy said:


> 5055 available. I think canada customs would be more strict than anybody about this.



Shipping to Canada via Fedex as dangerous goods - $135.00 includes Hazmat.

Ships as an ingredient for pottery glazes.

Regards
Gill


----------



## carcrossguy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Gill.

He also sells 61.4% nitric acid at his website:

http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=sodium+nitrate

I think anything under 67% is not regulated in Canada. He charges $72 for 1000ml. How easy is it to go from 61.4 to 70 percent or is 61.4 adequate?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll stick with paying my $1.25 per lb.


----------



## skeeter629 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have purchased Sodium Nitrate from their e-bay store three times in the past. The transactions went smothly and quickly. I would do it again if I needed any. Just my opinion.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 1, 2011)

His name is Brian Duda.This is the guy I buy my nitrate from. Great service.


----------



## Drewbie (Feb 1, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I'll stick with paying my $1.25 per lb.



Good price.

The local jewellers supply store here in the middle of the city charges 60 pesos ($5) for 1kg. Sits on a shelf behind the counter alongside the 70% nitric, sulfuric, H2O2 and HCl.

I dread the day someone knocks them all off the shelf at once.


----------



## carcrossguy (Feb 1, 2011)

http://estores.wws5.com/stuffers.com/wecs.php?store=stuffers&action=category_view&target=301

Has anyone tried stuffers.com for sodium nitrate? The guys said he fixed his site but I still dont see the prices for the cures.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 1, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I'll stick with paying my $1.25 per lb.



Where are you buying yours from? 

I'm down to my last 10 pounds and looking for a cheaper source.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 1, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stick with paying my $1.25 per lb.
> ...



I am getting it from my local garden supply shop. I get a 4lb bags for $5.00 plus tax.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 1, 2011)

Is it the brown stuff (eg: Bonide) or the clean white prills? 

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's the clean white prills. I am getting the "Hi-Yield" 4 lb bags.


----------



## Irons (Feb 2, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Is it the brown stuff (eg: Bonide) or the clean white prills?
> 
> Steve


I buy bonide at the local feed store and it's white prills. Works fine .


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2011)

I actually have some of the boxed Bonide (brown with specks in it) and it worked better for homemade nitric than the stuff from DudaDiesel. Of course, I had to filter out the crude after dissolving the nitrate before adding the acid.

I'm waiting on a shipping quote for a 50# sack, the nitrate costs $23.75 for the 50# bag (~$0.48 / pound)

Steve


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve,

In what aspect did the nitrate work better? Solubility? Strength? I would like to try it if possible. Where do you get the 50# bag?

Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2011)

The sulfate crystalized out better and the resulting nitric was stronger.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 2, 2011)

Was there less salt bypoduct when you freeze it?


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Was there less salt bypoduct when you freeze it?



No, I used the same amount of reagents when I did the side by side tests with Duda's and Bonide. The dirty Bonide stuff made a better nitric that was easier to separate from the salt. Once I filtered the hot concentrated nitrate solution it was nearly clear, maybe slightly straw colored. 

I was very surprised, but I ran the test as I was suspicious that Duda's nitrate said it was less than 100% pure on the bag and was getting odd results after the freezer step. When I use it in my Poorman's recipe's it always wants to 'soap up' too.

As I said, I'm on my last 10# from Duda and I'm hell bent locating a new source for less money.

I'm still closing the deal with the new supplier and will share more when I get the final cost figures and make a batch of HNO3 with it.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 2, 2011)

It must have some sort of additive that makes it want to soap up. I haven't had that problem with my poor man's. But the hi-yield is all I have used. One place was $7.00 per bag over in Memphis and then my locl guy that was the price I mentioned. ut if you get it for the price you are saying I might switch if you don't have any problems with it. Always looking for a better price. I took all both stores had last week.


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 3, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Was there less salt bypoduct when you freeze it?
> ...



Hey Steve,

How much nitric acid are you able to make at a time?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 3, 2011)

3-4 gals at a time is pretty easy.


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 3, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> 3-4 gals at a time is pretty easy.



wow... what kind of containers do you need for that?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 3, 2011)

lasereyes said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > 3-4 gals at a time is pretty easy.
> ...



(2) 2000ml beakers, a hot plate, a 5 gal bucket and an ice chest.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 3, 2011)

If you want to quickly make serious amounts...
-buy a 5 gallon stainless steel crab pot
-put 10 pounds of nitrate in a 5 gallon PLASTIC bucket
-boil enough water in the crab pot to have 500ml of distilled water for every 600 grams of sodium nitrate
-as the water boils use a pot as a giant laddle and add to the nitrate and stir
-after the nitrate has dissolved add 200ml of sulfuric acid for every 600 grams of nitrate(slowly!)
-let condense and pour off into containers

Notes:
-you can process more than 10 pounds at a time
-a small amount of undissolved nitrate is ok because the sulphuric acid will generate enough heat to dissolve it
-if you dont live in a cold climate you will need to either use an ice bath or have a dedicated freezer for condensing
-when adding the sulphuric acid do so while stirring and try to get the acid in the vortex funnel. this will distribute the acid evenly preventing the solution from creating hot spots and spitting. done this way you can actually add the acid rather quickly
-you could probably dissolve the nitrate right in the crab pot but I've never tried it


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 3, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> If you want to quickly make serious amounts...
> -buy a 5 gallon stainless steel crab pot
> -put 10 pounds of nitrate in a 5 gallon PLASTIC bucket
> -boil enough water in the crab pot to have 500ml of distilled water for every 600 grams of sodium nitrate
> ...



I have actually use the SS bucket to disslove the nitrate in at times and have had no problem doing it. And then finish it off in the plastic bucket.


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 3, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> If you want to quickly make serious amounts...
> -buy a 5 gallon stainless steel crab pot
> -put 10 pounds of nitrate in a 5 gallon PLASTIC bucket
> -boil enough water in the crab pot to have 500ml of distilled water for every 600 grams of sodium nitrate
> ...



I will try this once I get over my fear of large amounts of hot acids.


----------



## Oz (Feb 4, 2011)

lasereyes said:


> I will try this once I get over my fear of large amounts of hot acids.


It is not fear, it is common sense you are showing (not all that common actually). Everyone wants to do things better, bigger, stronger, and faster. That is more often than not a mistake.

Never start a procedure in chemistry for the first time in anything other than very small amounts.


----------

